
A wild Demogorgon just wrecked your Kubernetes cluster - supersaijan
https://engineering.q42.nl/production-incidents-training/
======
cat199
> Our goal is to have the lights respond to your requests as quickly as
> possible when you interact with them via Alexa or Google Home.

so perhaps design the product such that it is a few minimalist byte oriented
protocols operating over a single link layer, rather than requiring 50 hops
through the 57 layers of your k8s cluster?

I mean, content wise, as far as k8/debugging scenarios, thanks. But this is
precisely why 'cloud' is wrong for some things. I shouldn't need engineering
teams (multiple) 5 time zones away to be having meetings about improving their
troubleshooting methodology to find out why the multinode distributed system
responsible for the light in my toilet isn't working.

